# Intake manifold removal



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello, i am trying to change my valve cover gaskets and was wondering how to remove the bolts from the intake manifold. It takes a allen wrench it looks like to get them off but they are like super tight. Any special way to get these off? I was actually just thinking of not replacing the front valve cover gasket since it is not the one that is leaking, the rear one was leaking and that one was easy to replace. So should i just leave it since it is not leaking or what can i do to remove this instake manifold?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's not leaking, I wouldn't bother replacing it. I used to use an impact driver with a hex socket to break the upper intake plenum bolts loose. You don't want to go crazy banging away on them, but a couple sharp blows with a hammer is usually enough to crack them loose. This is a better method than trying to use more leverage to get them loose because this often leads to stripping the hex head of the bolt.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah thanks. I'm not even gonna replace it since it doesn't need to be anyway. I replaced the rear one that was leaking and everything seems fine now.


----------

